# Normandy



## paul6058 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi guys, newbie here,
I will be going to normandy in my autoroller in august. I was hoping to stay overnight in the cliff top aire in arromanches but i see one of the members said you cant overnight there anymore! Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know about that aire but I can recommend Englesqueville just inland from Omaha Beach (All the Aires Page 435). We were the only ones there last week. We watched the cows to and from milking (okay, you can smell them too), no body bothered us and we put our payment in the letterbox on the gate. 6 staggered bays so that everyone has a view. Fresh water (we changed the yellow hose to our own) grey and black disposal (don't fall in!!) and unmetered EHU. €5 for the pitch and €3 for the facilities.


----------



## paul6058 (Apr 18, 2012)

Il check that out,
Thanks for your help,
Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have stayed a few times just a couple of miles down the road on the cliff top at Longues Sur Mer which has the most intact of the Atlantic Wall gun batteries and is well worth seeing.

There is loads of parking about 200 yards beyond the battery on the tops of the cliffs. Below is a link and you can see the mulberry harbour at Arromanches in the distance. Few shops just down the road. Very quiet and there is always a few vans but never packed.

No services so fill up and empty at the Aire in Arromanches (which is a bit cramped) first.

I thought you could park at the 360 degree cinima on the cliffs at Arromanches but had to leave at 8am but I could be wrong.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=lon...noid=Ifn1az4ywUfu0Lil2xxqPg&cbp=12,93.11,,0,0


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Another vote for the cliff top at Longues sur Mer!

We stayed 2 nights here last year - lovely walk along the cliffs to Arromanches.

We have also stayed at the 360 degree cinema but that was the year before on the D Day anniversary - I think it was 4 euros per day. 

We were turned away last year when we enquired about overnight parking so moved on to Longues - not as handy for the town centre but stunning location.


----------



## BryanM (Nov 17, 2011)

Stayed in Arromanches last Tuesday but the aire was very cramped and full.

Used the municipal campsite just behind it and for 18 euro including EHU (15 without) got a lovely spacious pitch surrounded with hedges, a short walk into town and spotless facilities.

Overnight parking not permitted at clifftop carpark.

Have a lovely time, we did and enjoyed a nice meal in Bistro 6 juin in town.


----------



## paul6058 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys definatly going to give that a go,sounds fab.
Appricate the help. Il be around the area for 3 nights so if ye have any ideas for any other spots it would be great!
Cheers!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

This briefest of blogs may help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pegasus Bridge where the commandos landed in gliders in the early hours of the 6th June 1944 is worth a look and you can park on the grassy car park opposite the museum for free (I think).


----------



## paul6058 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya im going to start the trip in sainte mere eglise an work over to pegasus bridge over the 3 days, thought bayeux/arromanches would be a good base. We usually head to campsites so this is our first time going the down this route (aires, carparks) and looking forward to it


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you travel through Arromanche on the coast road (coast to your right) a few k outside Arromanche there is an aire on the cliff tops which is free and the view of the harbour is brill, I can't remember the name though, I will try to find it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

paul6058 said:


> Ya im going to start the trip in sainte mere eglise an work over to pegasus bridge over the 3 days, thought bayeux/arromanches would be a good base. We usually head to campsites so this is our first time going the down this route (aires, carparks) and looking forward to it


Paul, you can stay in the square at St. Mere Eglise and there is water and toilets there.
Not sure if you have to pay anything. We are 18 miles from there so have never looked at charges.

Ray.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I overnighted there last September but had to leave at 8 am, may have changed since though.
Norman.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> If you travel through Arromanche on the coast road (coast to your right) a few k outside Arromanche there is an aire on the cliff tops which is free and the view of the harbour is brill, I can't remember the name though, I will try to find it.


That will be Longues Sur Mer then! As quoted twice on page 1. Try to keep up Les. :lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Pegasus bridge is a must , but if you plan to do a few of the ww2 sites/ museums , I believe you can get an entry ticket for while load of them at at a very good discount.

Stayed at a brand new aire just west of ouisterham that was superb , will post references if I get a chance. 

If your into your history your love it , But if not its still a nice piece of coastline to spend time.


----------

